# Can big dogs like a St Bernard mate with a small dog like a Chinhuahua?



## Phunghue (Apr 30, 2009)

just wondering. ofcourse, it would be through artificial insemination, but would there be like little st bernards, or humongous chinhuahuas! just wondering!!


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Now do you think that's a wise thing?!?! Hmmmm.... let's see now, reproductive systems lesson 101.


----------



## bugster23 (May 15, 2009)

i really dont think a tiny dog like a Chinhauhau will be able to push out a puppy that is twice her size.. 

dont ya think?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

You would get mutts, no predictability as to what they would look like, or act like.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

As to natural mating: never say never. If the dam is the larger of the two animals, there should be no problem with the pregnancy beyond the resulting weirdness of the X-breed puppies.

On the plus side, if you had a Great Dane with a Jack Russell's temperament, you could rent him out for excavating in-ground swimming pools.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Ask yourself this. Would you want to push out something from your body that's even half your size. Why put a dog through hell just to have a puppy that you have no idea what it would look like.


----------



## KenyiGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Marsh Muppet said:


> On the plus side, if you had a Great Dane with a Jack Russell's temperament, you could rent him out for excavating in-ground swimming pools.


Hahahaha! Muppet, you crack me up


----------



## Phunghue (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, what if the bigger one was the female, and the smaller one was the male??


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Ever played the game Dogz? (Petz?) Go try that if you want to get a chiuauaua-great-dane mix.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Phunghue said:


> Well, what if the bigger one was the female, and the smaller one was the male??



Yes, they can mate, in fact they can do so naturally. HOWEVER it would be irresponsible to do so. Add to that the fact that NO reproductive specialist (or any other vet) that is ethical will do the AI. There is no guarantee of size or temperament or of good health as the pup could inherit the problems of BOTH breeds (hybrid vigor is a MYTH) 

Why would you want to do this? Would you really want to know as a BYB of mutts?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

jesirose said:


> Ever played the game Dogz? (Petz?) Go try that if you want to get a chiuauaua-great-dane mix.


Ha! I'm a former Petz freak here! I LOVE that game! (Only through Petz 5 though, because after that Ubi Soft ruined it)


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Cheetah said:


> Ha! I'm a former Petz freak here! I LOVE that game! (Only through Petz 5 though, because after that Ubi Soft ruined it)


Agreed. Now I must spend 2 hours installing Dogz 5 on my desktop so I can go make some chi-danes.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

we at one point when i was younger had an unneutered husky that mated with a 'spayed' basset mix(the spca gave us papers saying she was spayed) we ended up with odd looking puppies...just picture huskies with legs like a basset hound but with the body size of a husky...odd looking lil critters


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

Cheetah said:


> Ha! I'm a former Petz freak here! I LOVE that game! (Only through Petz 5 though, because after that Ubi Soft ruined it)


me too!
i still sometimes open it up for old time sake!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This is a disturbing and, hopefully, hypothetical line of questioning, not unlike the one that went through my head when a met a pair of Olympic medalists that had married.

He was a shot-putter and she was a gymnist.

(On the off-hand chance that they are dog-lovers and reading this thread, I thought they made a lovely couple.)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I believe there was a case of a very determined Chihuahua mating a female Great Dane. If I remember correctly, the puppies died soon after birth.....really, the genetic oddity of mixing such a large dog with such a small dog will probably always end that way.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RonE said:


> This is a disturbing and, hopefully, hypothetical line of questioning, not unlike the one that went through my head when a met a pair of Olympic medalists that had married.
> 
> He was a shot-putter and she was a gymnist.
> 
> (On the off-hand chance that they are dog-lovers and reading this thread, I thought they made a lovely couple.)


Bah ha ha ha! cover your tracks Ron, cover your tracks.


----------

